# recording 'native on appearance' HELP!



## peppersmom (Feb 26, 2013)

so we have 1 registered oberhasli and one registered nubian and one not registered purebred alpine. my husband decided today we better try to get papers on the alpine  i know she CAN be registered native on appearance and get the brown papers and that an ADGA non-family member has to sign that she does appear to conform to breed standards (which she does). my question is....where do i find the dang form?! lol! i've been all over ADGA website and can't find it


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Go to ADGA.org, on left side click on ADGA Paper Forms, on that page scroll down and click on Miscellaneous. About halfway down, you will see Native on Appearance.

To me, registering a NOA is a waste of time and money, all you will have is a brown paper with your animal's name, birthdate, the rest of the paper will have nothing on it but UNKNOWN. Just my opinion.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

You have to have an ADGA member to verify on paper that this animal meets the breed criteria, fill out the reg form and send it in.


----------



## LittleBits (Aug 6, 2013)

http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=89&func=fileinfo&id=44

Just fill the form out, and have another member sign the verification  I'd be willing to sign it, but my membership lapsed and I'm probably not going to renew it this year since I only have two kids I might keep.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a local ADGA member who just writes a letter for me saying she saw the goat and she meets ADGA standards for such and such a breed. Signs and dates it and all done!

I do all my goats that way. I started over after the fire with unregistered Lamanchas from a local commercial dairy that never register their animals. 

Sure, the NOA doe has nothing but unknown on her papers, but her daughter will have the dams name and number on her own reg and I can keep track of who is who several generations down the line. I enjoy "breeding" up to American from NOA. For me, it's an investment, not a waste of money. And, if the doe is good enough, she can be shown with NOA papers.


----------



## diana anson (Aug 14, 2017)

totally agree with post above. it is worth preserving these bloodlines in cases where goats are purebred but papers are unavailable. here is my question. i just printed the NOA papers from adga. on the first line is says "i have observed the following animal_______." what are they looking for in this space, a name?
then the nest line ask for tattoos. where does this information come from? I am not officially a member yet but sent in my paperwork to become a member about a month ago. should i wait unitl i am officially a member before i fill out and send in this paperwork? thanks for any help anyone can give. this is a very useful place to find answers to question for newbies


----------

